
Nokia 6.1 Review–The best answer to “What Android phone should I buy?” - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/07/nokia-6-1-review-the-perfect-phone-for-your-friends-and-family/
======
CyberDildonics
How do I get something like this with a snapdragon 845? Arm CPUs have taken
big steps and there is a big difference between the latest and older CPUs like
this.

------
summm
To this day, there is no official way to unlock the bootloader of any
Nokia/HMD phone. Despite their hollow promises.

~~~
iKSv2
This really irks me. On the bright side, they are doing really well with on
time updates but hey, allow me to do what I want to do with my phones, at
least offer root somewhere deep down in settings so that normal users dont
mistakenly enable it.

~~~
summm
The standard exuse is that this would be dangerous and result in warranty
claims. But other vendors have managed to cope with that. Either they build
more robust phones (Google?). Or they register your device id when you request
an unlock code. I would accept that, albeit grudgingly.

